# Name this plant!



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought some substrate off a member and found this 1/2" black, seed looking thing... It has slowly started to sprout a purple plant! Can someone name this plant by this shoddy cell phone pic I took?!?


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

hmm...Lotus may be?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe.... Is that normal? are they usually like a seed or bulb?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It'll just be a guess until you have some more matured leaves. But now that it's sprouted, expect some good quick growth.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like a tiger lotus from that crappy pic... a better close up would get it


----------

